
Roslyn and Mono - numo16
http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2015/Jul-21.html
======
josteink
That's a pretty impressive effort and awesome all over.

As an innocent bystander, my biggest concern is what's going to happen to
nrefactory and friends. Omnisharp[1] currently relies on these and mono to
provide intellisense and refactoring to editors not monodevelop.

Will they have to put on an equal amount of effort into putting to Roslyn if
they want to remain on a maintained codebase?

[1] [https://github.com/OmniSharp/](https://github.com/OmniSharp/)

~~~
wluu
OmniSharp-Roslyn is planning on utilising VS RefactoringEssentials[1] sometime
in the future[2], which used to be NR6Pack (and part of NRefactory 6).
RefactoringEssentials is based on Roslyn.

So don't worry about OmniSharp too much :)

[1]
[https://github.com/icsharpcode/RefactoringEssentials](https://github.com/icsharpcode/RefactoringEssentials)

[2] [https://github.com/OmniSharp/omnisharp-
roslyn/pull/247#issue...](https://github.com/OmniSharp/omnisharp-
roslyn/pull/247#issuecomment-114614416)

------
keedot
Understandable, but still a little disappointing. If this OSS initiative is
worth anything, the platforms need to be at parity for features and release.

~~~
Locke1689
This is a pretty Mono-focused article so I don't really think it's relevant to
the recent release of VS 2015.

I'm currently working on Roslyn CoreCLR and cross-plat and Mono is working on
integrating more of Roslyn into their stuff, but I don't think the two are
necessarily connected, so I wouldn't strictly describe the two as duals.

~~~
keedot
You're building on CoreCLR without depending on Mono? That's awesome, do you
have a link to how to get that set up and working?

~~~
Locke1689
[https://github.com/dotnet/roslyn/blob/master/docs/compilers/...](https://github.com/dotnet/roslyn/blob/master/docs/compilers/Building%20for%20Core%20CLR.md)

Note: Only works on Windows right now, going to get to Linux/Mac ASAP :)

~~~
shadowmint
'Only works on windows right now' is the problem. :P

~~~
Locke1689
It may actually work on *nix, I just haven't tried it. The powershell script
won't run and you'll have to do it manually, but it's just a ten line script
or so.

